# Looking for once fired 16 gauge hulls



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone have some empty 16 gauge hulls laying around they'd like to sell?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Check with Paddler. He's sitting on a bunch of components.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Shoot, I just gave a bunch away


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Shoot, I just gave a bunch away


Well -8/- O|***O**:O//::crazy:


----------

